# pullin pork ,hot or cold ?



## gorillagrilla (Jan 13, 2008)

Was just wondering if it is absolutly neccesary to pull pork and brisket when it is still warm from the smoker or if it will still pull fine after refrigeration.Smoked till 2 am last night , 2 large pork loins and a brisket. Pulled one loin allready but was wondering if I could put the other one and the beef in the fridge and pull later today .


----------



## flash (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, I would say warm is pretty much the only way to go. I don't believe a fridge has much humidity and would tend to dry the meats out, thus making them harder to pull.


----------



## jmedic25 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have pulled cold pork shoulders before.  Turned out great.  In fact I think that meat flavors "mature" in the fridge overnight.  IMO


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jan 13, 2008)

Conventional wisdom says that the fats would set once cold, making it harder to pull.  But I can''t speak to pulling cold.  I have done one at 168 degrees before, if that counts as cold!


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey , thanks for the quick replies . Ok, guess I'm just getting lazy . Smoked so late I pulled meat from the smoker around 2 am and was to tired to pull ! Stuck it in the oven on warm and went to bed . 1,st lion pulled great this morning.


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 13, 2008)

As most have said it is traditionaly done while warm. If pulling it cold works then great. Have something to try next time.


----------



## richtee (Jan 13, 2008)

You can leave it wrapped and reheat for a while later to pull it.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 13, 2008)

My question is..........how do you pull a pork loin???


----------



## richtee (Jan 13, 2008)

Huh...I guess I din't even notice that!  Well, ya COULD I suppose. Guess I should read a little closer.

Now, suppose ya sliced one down the middle and put a core of a fatty hunk of buckboard in it... Think that would help?


----------



## walking dude (Jan 13, 2008)

good question bubba.........thought you sliced loins?

pulled butts/shoulders?


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah , I know most people just pull the shoulder . I am probably going to make all the purists out there laugh . I HATE fat !! Cant eat it . WAY to much fat in the shoulder,even after a long smoke. I know it should melt away , and that is what gives flavor , but no , still to much .Loin is leaner and pulls just the same if it is done .


----------



## walking dude (Jan 13, 2008)

and dry..........thats what the fat is for.......i agree........i dn't like a whole lot of fat.........don't want it on my sandwich..........but i like it for the cook........its easy enuff to scrape it off.........i won't put it in with the pulled meat.............


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 14, 2008)

Didn't answer my question, with no fat in a loin to break down, how do you pull a loin???
I guess if ya kill it bad enough it will shread but man , is it edible still??


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes , the loin will still pull . dono , I do it the same as a shoulder. Granted , it is a LITTLE more work , but always worth it to me . I have done them in a dutch oven as well and then they really fall apart. Just get em when they are on sale , otherwise , I'll deal with the fat on the shoulder ,no biggie !I probably am killing it , but it is very edible indeed ! Although I must say , I do tend to prefer the finished product a little towards the dry side . Not everyones taste I know but I'm a freak !


----------

